# My rat is suddenly aggressive???



## littleangel (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello! in early january, i bought a 1 y/o rat from a pet store because her old family gave her back to the pet store because they couldnt take care of her anymore. In the two months and a half ive had her she was always a sweet heart, she like snuggling withus and being scratched and she was a very social rat.I put her in a cage with two other rats about a month and a half ago ( one is 1 y/o and the other one is approx. 10 months old) and they got along very well, the slept all snuggled together and almost never fought (the only time they really did was for dominance in the beginning but not really after that). But this morning, i woke up to find igorrr and Claudine ( the two other rats) out of their little house and Prunille (the aggressive rat) wouldnt come out of the house like she usually do when she hears one of us come near the cage. So i reached in the house to see if she was okay (im always scared my rats will die when im asleep) and she bit me really hard ( she never did that before) and when Claudine tried to go back in the house she litterally attacked her. I dont understand, two days ago prunille was snuggling with me and now she bit me almost to the blood? I dont understand! please help me? thank you very much x


----------



## anatomae (Mar 9, 2016)

Are you able to check and see if she's been injured or hurt in some way?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Is there anything at all different with their environment? We're your hands smelling differently? Did you add anything to their cage that could smell of a different animal? Did you change what you used to clean their cage? Did you decrease or change their foods?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Try to get her out of the cage, use thick gloves if necessary. Let her walk around to see if she sprained a leg maybe or if there is anything else physically wrong with her.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Are all of your rats females? If it's possible that one is actually a male, your rat could be pregnant. I understand that a cuddly sociable rat can turn nasty if they get pregnant.


----------



## littleangel (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone for answering... she doesnt look injuried or anything but ill still check to see if its a sprained leg or smtg like that... I didnt change anything in her environnement or in my smll so i dont think its that ( or maybe im just not aware of it). I came back tonight and check if she was still aggressive and she didnt seem like she was, she was out of the house and hanging out with her cgemate like she usually does so maybe itwas only a one time thing? (like maybe i woke her up by accident and im just getting worried for nothing!)


----------

